# bowhunting tip 3 of 3 ; enjoy



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

every year thousands make the simple mistake  they get confused by all the pins any yardage...simple fix... get some masking tape, write each pin and its yardage example.. red pin 10 yd. yellow 20-25 yards etc. . put it on the top limb so its easy to see... then you will not make the mistake of using the wrong pin... i highly recommend a range finder to take this one more step...NO MISTAKES on guessing yardage or using the wrong pin...this is the first time i ever posted such tips i hope this helps someone. i also apologize to all coaches because these are not coaching tips and they may consider these out of line. :sad:


----------

